# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Sculpteo Resources for Child 3D Printing Educations

## Brian_Krassenstein

Sculpteo has compiled a helpful list of resources and software for  educators interested in 3D design and printing education. The company  has also talked to Autodesk's Emily McNab for tips on everything from  software to 3D printing integration into standard curriculum. Now that  STEM education is all the rage, and more schools are seeking to get into  the 3D printing education scene, we need to keep tabs on what's all out  there. This is one excellent example of the kinds of resources that  help 3D printing teachers and learners explore 3D design and printing  together. Read more at http://3dprint.com/114283/sculpteo-3...ing-resources/

----------

